# 2.5L Valve cover



## angrybunny (Apr 29, 2008)

Is there any company out there that is offering a valve cover upgrade for the 2.5L engine RIGHT NOW?


----------



## mk racer (Jun 28, 2007)

seamless has several different styles out already.


----------



## mk racer (Jun 28, 2007)

i even got you the link
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4162859


----------



## angrybunny (Apr 29, 2008)

*Re: (mk racer)*

awesome, thanks! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## darkk (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: 2.5L Valve cover (angrybunny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *angrybunny* »_Is there any company out there that is offering a valve cover upgrade for the 2.5L engine RIGHT NOW?

just keep in mind that you will have to buy or make an aftermarket catch can system. the 2.5L PCV system is part of the original plastic valve cover and it does not come off. as of today, 42DD is the only company offering a can setup and it is universal and will require a little "adjusting" to fit. if you want a nice looking sanitary install,you will spend roughly $200 to $300 for the catch can system...








http://www.42draftdesigns.com/....html




_Modified by darkk at 6:56 AM 8-1-2009_


----------



## angrybunny (Apr 29, 2008)

*Re: 2.5L Valve cover (darkk)*

yea, im finding that out now and im really turned off to the mod. i dont understand why the company that makes the valve cover wouldnt design a PCV system. i dont like the fact that i would have to drain the catch can every 500-700 miles. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## C Dubbin (Jul 7, 2008)

*** that ill wait i amost just ordered the valve cover today..


----------



## angrybunny (Apr 29, 2008)

*Re: (C Dubbin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C Dubbin* »_*** that ill wait i amost just ordered the valve cover today..

yea, like i said, i was all set to order one, then i found out how much of a f*ckshow it would be to get everything setup







, and i decided against it.


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

when the eurojet catchcan comes out I might be even more tempted


----------



## darkk (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (BlackRabbit2point5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlackRabbit2point5* »_when the eurojet catchcan comes out I might be even more tempted

I was one of the first to purchase an aftermarket aluminum valve cover afaik. I have been diligently awaiting for a nice "aftermarket" catch can to become available.I have seen several "coming out designs". I am just waiting and seeing what comes out,but so far only 42DD has anything ready and available for sale...
http://www.42draftdesigns.com/....html


----------

